# Roxy - by Mollycoddles (~BBW, Eating, Denial, ~SWG )



## mollycoddles (Jan 31, 2006)

_ ~BBW, Eating. Denial, ~SWG _- a party girl has more fun than she anticipated

*(Author's Note*: Just a little story I wrote...I hope it's enjoyed here.)


*Roxy 
by Mollycoddles​*
Roxanne frowned as she packed herself into her clubbing clothes. She just couldn’t understand what was wrong at all; these black vinyl pants had fit perfectly just the other week. Now she had to fight with the reluctant zipper to get it all the way up. 

_"Must have shrunk in the wash," _she told herself firmly. There wasn’t any other explanation. 

_"I can't have gained weight. That would be impossible," _she thought. After all, she hardly ever ate anything besides salads and granola. She knew she had to keep her girlish figure if she hoped to snag a guy on what had become her frequent midnight Saturday clubbing excursions.

Roxy was a stunning Hispanic girl with ruby red lips and dark exotic eyes. She was now out of school and a party girl. Tonight was Saturday, the night she always went out on the town with her girlfriends for some fun and abandon. 

Of course, they mostly went bar hopping. And she did tend to drink rather heavily, but in her mind she thought even the empty calories in alcohol shouldn’t be able to account for her clothes’ new tightness. What she didn’t realize, though, was that when she was drunk, she tended to get hungry, too. And she didn’t always pay attention to what she ate when she was feeling ravenous on those midnight rampages. 

The rampages had actually been going on with increasing frequency for a few months. Also it wasn't just Saturday night - it was early evening drinking and subsequent unconscious pre-bedtime snacking as well. 

Her roommate Mattie was aware of her weakness, however, and was upset at Roxy over a number of issues. She had been making sure there was always a supply of tempting goodies for Roxy to devour at night - and never said a word when they disappeared.

_"I just don’t get it!”_ Roxy repeated to herself as she struggled to pull a pair of tight black pants over her thighs. They were normally tight, so that she could show off her shapely legs and cute rounded butt, but this time she felt like she was suffocating in them. 

_“C’mon, stupid pants, fit! Carrie will be here any minute!” _She wriggled her voluptuous figure into the hip-hugging pants and hoped they would stretch as she wore them. That week she'd finished off a cherry pie, part of an angel food cake and some left over macaroni and cheese - but remembered nothing of it.

Roxy turned slightly to get a better view of herself in the mirror and approved of what she saw. She in her own eyes was a knock-out in her bootylious pants and her white crop top. The top was strategically cut to expose some major cleavage, even though Roxy didn’t really need any help with drawing attention to that area. Her naturally large jugs drew stares no matter what she wore and the provocative tattoo on her left boob ensured that boys always had something to look at.

A knock at the door pulled Roxy’s attention away from her reflection. 

“Come in!” she called. The door opened and her friend Carrie walked in, smiling.

“Hey, girl!” squealed Carrie. “You ready for a wild night?” 

Carrie was a short blonde with a wide eager grin. She was dressed in a pair of black pants and one of those shirts that’s only a front. You know, the kind with the strings that tie in back. I don’t know what they’re called but clubbing girls wear them all the time, the teases. Glitter sparkled on her generous bosom.

“You bet I am,” said Roxy, striking a pose. Her vinyl pants groaned as she shifted, but Roxy just attributed the noise to the natural stretching of the tight material as she wore them. 

“There are supposed to be some hot new clubs opening in town tonight and I’m ready to hit them all! How do I look?”

“Super! You are the bomb, Roxy! No man could resist that!” said Carrie.

“You don’t think it’s too tight, do you?” Roxy turned around and stuck out her ample bum. “I think these might have shrunk in the wash. I don’t want to look like a slut and these are so snug now that they don’t leave much to the imagination.”

Her snug top crept several inches up her exposed belly as it bulged a full two inches over her waistband, but Roxy was seemingly oblivious to her growing paunch, which Carrie discreetly ignored. She knew her friend after a pitcher of beer was quite capable of eating a large pizza, followed later by a couple of Big Macs and fries or perhaps a banana split. All it took was a guy willing to indulge her appetite, and afterwards she wouldn't remember a thing.

Roxy seemingly had no consciousness of the two additional pounds on each butt cheek, three on each thigh, eighteen around her belly and another twelve on her arms and upper body. 

In all, a year of partying and snacking had packed over a full forty pounds on her once lithe frame, and her clothes were straining their seams. But she hadn't a clue.


----------



## mollycoddles (Jan 31, 2006)

“That’s the point, isn’t it, girl?” laughed Carrie, slapping Roxy’s growing bottom. “You know how boys are: The tighter the better, if you ever expect to catch one.”

“Yeah, and I guess we haven’t been having much luck lately. Maybe it is time to take it up a notch. But this better work, cause pants don’t get much tighter than these!” Roxy replied.

Laughing, Carrie threw an arm around her friend and the two girls set out for yet another wild night.

Around two in the morning, two girls, drunk off their asses, wandered into the All-Night McRonalds (“Slogan: Misspelled for Trademark purposes!”) restaurant. The night shift cashier wasn’t surprised; these same two chicks frequently showed up on Saturday nights around the same time. One was a tall blonde in one of those shirts with no back. The other was a chunky honey-colored girl, dressed in a clubbing outfit that was way too tight for her. Giggling and supporting each other, they stumbled toward the cashier.

"Hola!” cried Roxy enthusiastically. She leaned against the counter, so that her magnificent cleavage welled up out of her close-fitting shirt. “Remember us? Hee hee hee!” 

Roxy had been slowly changing over the months that she had been coming here, growing larger and larger each time he saw her, but he could still recognize her. She’d been gaining mostly in her stomach and breasts, but she didn’t seem to notice. At least, she never seemed to buy any larger outfits. As she grew fatter, her clothes grew tighter and tighter. Roxy’s tubby belly pressed against the white tank top so tightly that the clerk could clearly make out the indentation above her navel as well as the slight bulge of her belly button piercing. When she straightened up, the edge of her shirt popped out of her pants, exposing a tender roll of pudge.

“Sure,” said the clerk. “What’ll it be tonight, girls? The usual?”

“He’s so smart!” squealed Carrie, almost toppling over her friend. “He knows everything! Yes, that’s what we’ll have…” 

She leaned forward, making a big production out of reading his name tag, although she already knew it. “Jeremy!”

Jeremy nodded and punched the order in: two large burger combos.

“No, no!” said Roxy suddenly. She inhaled thoughtfully, causing the small blubber roll around her middle to inflate and her shirt to ride up further. “Gosh, I’m really hungry tonight. We’ve been out dancing all night. I could eat a horse. I’ll have two!”

“Ooo!” said Carrie. “Me, too!”

Jeremy nodded again and changed the order. Laughing, the girls took a seat to wait for their double meal..

“What do you think of that cashier?” whispered Carrie. “He’s not bad looking. And I think he was checking you out!”

“You think?” Roxy cast a surreptitious glance at the counter. “You think he digs me?”

“C’mon, girl, you’re dynamite! Guys love a chick with some meat on her bones.”

“Whatever,” laughed Roxy. “You think you have meat? You’re just 
a little twig!”

“I was talking about you, stupid,” laughed Carrie.

“Me? Now I know you’re drunk, girl! Nobody’s ever accused ME of having meat on my bones. I’m as thin and fit as a model, thank you very much!” Roxy sat up straight and tossed her long raven hair over her shoulder. Her hefty hooters jiggled and bounced as she moved. Roxy grinned, pointing at her generous chest. “Except here. This is where I store all MY meat. But, otherwise, not an ounce of flab on me.”

Roxy liked the way that sounded. Especially since it was true. It had to be true. She was shaped like Cindy Crawford, last she checked.

“Oh, is that right?” giggled Carrie. “If you’re such a twig, I’ll bet you think you could fit through the tubes on that children’s play gym over there, huh?” 

Carrie pointed to the restaurant’s indoor playground, a maze of tubes, slides, and rope ladders. It was designed for little kids, so even a svelte woman would have trouble fitting through it. And for a chubbette like Roxy it would be practically impossible.

“Why don’t you go play there, it’ll keep you busy. Meanwhile, I’m going to take a nap. Wake me when the food comes!”

Carrie folded her arms on the table and nestled her head down to catch some shut-eye. She’d drunk even more than usual tonight, thought Roxy, so she wasn’t surprised. That comment about Roxy having “meat on her bones” was proof enough of that…

“I’ll fit through those tubes no sweat!” said Roxy confidently aloud to herself. “But I’ll show you later. Right now, let’s eat!”

Roxy had spied Jeremy approaching with their food, four burger combo meals on two trays.

“Here you go,” he said, dropping them into place. “Four combos. Is your friend all right?”

“She’ll be fine,” said Roxy, eying the food hungrily. Each combo consisted of a large burger, jumbo fries, and large milkshake. “She just had too much to drink. Thanks for the food, sweetie! You brought it just in time. I thought I was about to faint from hunger!”

“Just doing my job,” said Jeremy with mock seriousness before saluting comically and returning to the counter. 

“Just let me know if you need anything else,” he called back.

A faint smile crossed Roxy’s full lips. That sounded promising. Maybe Carrie was right, maybe this was her lucky night. All this time she’d been looking for a guy, could he have been here in McRonalds, right under her nose?

“Time enough for deep thoughts later,” she said. “Right now, it’s time to eat. Carrie! Wake up!” 

She poked her friend, but Carrie was fast asleep. No matter what Roxy did, Carrie just mumbled and turned her head over.

“Your loss,” said Roxy as she grabbed her first burger and started to chow down. It didn’t last nearly long enough and it seemed like she’d hardly started before the whole burger was in her belly. Quickly, she grabbed the second one.

“More!” sighed Roxy, her mouth full of burger. She was still starving! If she didn’t get something more to eat right away, she was going to faint dead away her sotted brain said.. She stuffed handfuls of fries into her mouth, chewing hastily and swallowing without tasting them. She snatched a milkshake and chugged it without a thought, thick goopy liquid spilling out around her mouth and down the front of her tight shirt. 

She slammed the empty shake back down on the table with a satisfied belch. She rubbed her free hand across her bloated tummy, which had begun to roll over her confining pants. In fact, her rounded belly bulged over the tightly cinched belt so much that she longed to unbuckle it and give her gut some room to breathe. 

She poked her own tummy, giggling as her finger disappeared into the soft, flabby flesh. Her belly bunched into a series of jelly rolls as she slouched over to grab another burger, hiding the deep slit of her belly button. Sure, it was Carrie’s, she thought evilly, but Carrie was asleep. She jammed the third burger into her mouth, chewing noisily.

“Mmmm, is good,” she mumbled dreamily. “I love burgers! Hic!” 

She rolled her eyes in ecstasy as ketchup dribbled down her chin to mix and mingle with the milkshake already there. She was beginning to feel full but, hey, there was one more burger on her plate and she couldn’t just throw it away now, could she? She lifted the last burger to her mouth, more slowly this time, and slowly chewed her way through it.

Gingerly, she lifted her tummy flab to look at her belt. The metal fastener was jammed through the last hole already; there was no way she would be able to loosen it. 

“How’d that happen?” wondered Roxy out loud. “I’ve never had to fasten it on the last hole. I must have already loosened it tonight after eating those first couple burgers. Geez, I can’t believe I’m so drunk that I totally forgot about it. Oh, well!”

Now that she’d once again rationalized away her ballooning girth, she didn’t feel so bad about just unbuckling her belt. With a sigh of relief, she popped the buckle and pulled the belt open. Next, she scanned the room briefly, just to make sure no one was watching, and released the top button on her pants. The two halves of her fly sprang apart instantly and Roxy groaned happily. She slowly massaged her stuffed belly, hoping to ease the feeling of fullness slightly.

As she drifted into a bloated, contented stupor, Roxy’s eyes strayed back to the play area. She was sure that she could fit. Even when she was full of burgers, surely she was still thin enough to worm through those plastic yellow tubes. And that would show Carrie a thing or two! Even though Carrie was still asleep… 

Still woozy, Roxy lurched to her feet. She took a step forward and instantly slipped on the wet floor. She landed with a THUD on her wide bottom. As she struggled to raise herself up, she completely missed the loud ripping noise that should have alerted her to a new problem. The seat of her snug black pants had split, exposing the shiny satin material of her panties.

Roxy swaggered over to the play area, her plump rear shimmying and her shiny underwear flashing through the tear, slid herself into the tube and slowly started wriggling through. It was a tighter squeeze than she’d expected. Her shoulders brushed the sides and her colossal breasts were pushed up into her face. 

“Still,” she said to herself, “this isn’t so bad. I just have to hold my breath for a bit.” 

Roxy inhaled and sucked in her chubby gut, hoping that would reduce her circumference enough that she could slip through. It worked for a little while and she moved several inches forward. Unfortunately, Roxy wasn’t able to suck in her thighs nearly as effectively as she could suck in her belly.

The tube was designed for small children not for chubby young women and her massive hips and round ass didn’t fit through the opening. She pulled but her lower body just couldn’t fit into the tube. Her fat rump and legs refused to squeeze through.

Outside, Roxy was an amusing sight. By-standers could only see a chunky lower torso, clad in a pair of overly-tight vinyl pants, busted wide open, hanging out of the play tube. Roxy kicked her pudgy legs feebly, sending a straining tearing sound through the restaurant as her struggles ripped the popping seams in her pants even more.

“What’s going on here?” said Jeremy’s voice, full of concern. “Miss, are you okay?”

“Yeah, honey, I’m just fine,’ called Roxy, hoping she sounded cheerful. Why did they make these tubes so narrow? It was ridiculous. If a slender young thing like her couldn’t pop right through, who could? She started to wriggle backwards but that didn’t work either. Her massive belly and bloated boobs were wedged in tightly and she was stuck fast.

“Do you need help?” asked Jeremy’s voice again.

“No, no, I’m fine!” sang Roxy, kicking her dangling legs again. The tearing sound was louder now as the stitches down the sides of her fleshy legs began to rip, too. Desperately, Roxy wiggled her voluptuous rear back and forth, trying to pull out, but only succeeded in causing her skin-tight leggings to burst into shreds. Now she was stuck in nothing but her panties. 

“I’m just, uh, testing the width of your playground tubes.”

“Oh,” said Jeremy. “So how are they?”

“Not wide enough! Aren’t there some regulations about this? How is anyone supposed to fit in here?” Roxy wriggled and squirmed but her plump body was wedged in tightly. Suddenly, she felt something grab at her feet.

“What’s going on out there?” said Roxy as angrily as she could. She was still too buzzed to sound anything other than petulant and she gave her thick legs another pathetic kick to discourage her attacker.

“I’m going to get you out, Miss!” said Jeremy’s voice. “Just hold on!”

“What? What’re you &#8211;ow!” Outside, Jeremy tugged on Roxy’s feet, causing her to shoot back several inches. This didn’t do much toward getting her unstuck but it did cause her croptop to tangle itself around her armpits, leaving her stuffed, bloated belly bare.

“That didn’t work very well, Miss,” said Jeremy’s voice. “I’m going to have to get a better grip…with, uh, more leverage. Can you move backwards at all?”

“I dunno,” slurred Roxy, annoyed. She wiggled her hips but got no movement whatsoever. “Nuh! I’m still stuck.”

“Okay, then the only part of you that I can grab is…uh…your butt. Is that okay, Miss?”

“Fine, whatever,” said Roxy. This was not going her way at all. Not only was she stuck and starting to feel hung over but she’d ruined her favorite pants as well. This was the worst night of clubbing she’d ever had. She shivered slightly at the feel of Jeremy’s hands against her jiggly buns- there weren’t any pants there anymore to dampen the sensation. They were, she realized, quite nice hands for a cashier.

“Ready?”

“Yeah, I’m ready.” Roxy muttered sullenly. Her head was starting to pound and she didn’t see any way that Jeremy would be able to budge her an inch out of this stupid tube. The hands pressed firmly into her soft flesh and tugged. And, surprisingly, Roxy came out with a soft POP! And landed on a heap on top of Jeremy. 

“Oh!” cried Roxy, struggling to stand despite her ordeal and her lingering liquor haze. “Are you okay?”

Jeremy winced slightly, having just been sat on. 

“Yes, ma’am, I’m fine. Sorry about grabbing your butt like that.” He grinned sheepishly. “Are you okay, Miss?

Roxy looked down at herself. She was a mess, her pants busted apart, her top tangled around her bosom. “I guess so.”

“Oh,” said Jeremy. “Here, let me help you. We’ve got some extra clothes in back. That should work for now. Sorry about all that, I guess..I guess those tubes are kind of narrow, aren’t they, Miss?”

“Yes, they are,” said Roxy resolutely, looking Jeremy over. “Oh, and you can call me Roxy.”

You might expect that after this incident Roxy would realize the truth, but amazingly that didn't happen. The next week, after Mattie had managed to tempt her inebriated lips with some Danish pastries, a butter scotch pudding and several cupcakes she was once again stuffed like a sausage into too tight clothes as Carrie arrived.

"Do I look OK?" she asked, as if nothing had happened the week before. 

"Stunning, Mac will love it," Carrie exclaimed. "Let's go!"

Mac and his friend Chris were two guys that the girls met up with regularly. They could be counted on to pay for drinks, dance, and then go out for food before sunrise. Like Mattie Mac knew of Roxy's weaknesss when tipsy and enjoying exploiting it whenever he could.

This night was slightly different. As usual the group went out after dancing but stopped at an all night diner, where Mac suggested they have a late supper. Ravenous Roxy was all for it, despite already having had chicken wings and six slices of pizza plus four beers over the course of the evening. She ordered a full meat loaf entrée, which included a large baked potato, veggies and dessert. The others had smaller burgers.

Everything went fine, except that that Roxie on this occasion sobered up enough to realize that she was truly stuffed. Then when she tried to get up the seams of her dress gave way. Mac quickly gave her his coat and took her home. 

"I'm sooo embarrassed," she told him, "I guess I shouldn't have tried to wear that outfit; it has been tight and shrinking for months. Or maybe I've been eating too much."

Mac smiled, realizing that she was still partially in denial. 

"No problem beautiful," he said. "I like a girl with a good appetite and a few curves. What about my taking you to IHOP for breakfast after you get some sleep?"

"That would be nice," she replied. She finally began to realize that her girlish figure had become a womanly one - but that she might have met the man she'd been seeking all along.

The next morning she dressed in the loosest clothes she could find, then enjoyed a perfectly sober but huge breakfast with Mac. Much to Mattie's dismay it turned out to be but the first of many.


----------



## Vader7476 (Jan 31, 2006)

Ah, the fabulous MC. I enjoyed this story when you first wrote it, and I enjoy it now.  

I'm sort of surprised to see you on here to be honest. I've never really seen you around other forums. Anyway, glad to see you around. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Observer (Jan 31, 2006)

Mollycoddles is not unknown to Dimensions and is the author of the multi-chapter Alice novella in the Weight Room collection

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/Weight_Room/stories/alice_1.html

I fully agree that additional contributions are certainly welcome. As with Admirer I hope this one will be but the beginning of a resurgence.


----------



## Vader7476 (Jan 31, 2006)

Was that post aimed at me, or in general?


----------



## Coop (Jan 31, 2006)

I like her Heather series. ^-^


----------



## zonker (Jan 31, 2006)

Coop said:


> I like her Heather series. ^-^


I like all of her writing. Good to see you here, MC. Thanks for reminding me of this wonderful story.


----------



## mollycoddles (Jan 31, 2006)

Well, I just figured I might as well post a couple of my other stories around here. Maybe they'd get a wider audience Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## FreneticFangs (Jan 31, 2006)

I give this story a 10


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Jan 31, 2006)

I love the alice stories...

and good job on this one:bow:


----------



## Taien (Feb 1, 2006)

A female wrote this and Alice? o.o

She must be quite the woman. 

I'm writing another story now; I am not sure if I'm going to post it, but I really like her style of writing and it probably influenced my writing too...I wrote that incomplete story "The Delivery Guy" in the weight room.

Very nice molly, I can't wait to read the ending.


----------



## zonker (Feb 2, 2006)

mollycoddles said:


> Well, I just figured I might as well post a couple of my other stories around here. Maybe they'd get a wider audience Thanks for the kind words!



"a wider audience" haha. I just got that! A bit slow, but I am getting wider... 

I'm still waiting to see if you'll write a Jenna 2. That story begs for a sequel (or maybe I'm begging for a sequel).


----------



## Elfcat (Feb 6, 2006)

What ever happened to your site, Molly?


----------



## Vader7476 (Feb 6, 2006)

Elfcat said:


> What ever happened to your site, Molly?



It's still up, and still gets updated(Not only with great stories from MC, but of other authors and artists as well).

Located here(In case you didn't know): http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles/


----------



## Lardna (Feb 9, 2006)

I loved the Megan series, and was wondering who the author was.


----------



## Blargface123 (Feb 20, 2006)

Excellent story. I really enjoyed it.


Would someone mind posting the "Delivery Guy" stories? I can't seem to find them in the weight room anymore. Heh, this may be out of place, but I saw Taien post here so I have to give my praises. They're great. Finish them!


----------



## Observer (Feb 21, 2006)

The Weight Room Collection has a collection specific search capability from Google. I don't know if the selections are what you're looking for but typing in the words 'delivery' and 'guy' produces several responses.


----------



## pointandlaugh (Feb 21, 2006)

Vader7476 said:


> Located here(In case you didn't know): http://www.angelfire.com/weird2/mcoddles/



dat is kewl. i had never seen da site b4. some good storys on there.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Dec 2, 2008)

gotta love the Coddles........it is un-american not to


----------



## Taien (Dec 4, 2008)

I really doubt I have that anymore. I remember it vaguely, but it was most likely lost on one of my 3 great extinctions of data caused by hard drive failure.


----------



## Taien (Dec 7, 2008)

However, I have posted a new story over at fantasy feeder under the username of tjbiglover...it's a work in progress. Feel free to check it out.


----------



## mollycoddles (Jul 14, 2012)

Is there a reason that Britt Reid added a few paragraphs to the end of this story? It's not a big deal, but it seems rather odd... The story was complete as it was and I'm not sure what this addendum adds to it. Also, it seems really strange that Britt has decided to invent a completely new character, Mattie Mac, for Roxy to become involved with when I think I pretty clearly implied that she would be getting together with Jeremy. What's going on here? I'm honestly confused about this.


----------



## Taien (Jul 14, 2012)

Hmmm, that's a good question MC. The added sections also have obvious grammar errors and that's completely unlike your stories.


----------



## Britt Reid (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm "not guilty" of adding a new character here - the changes in May primarily involved formatting; a couple of random typos which I happened o spot were also corrected. Any other changes date back to 2008 and I've no explanation for them.

Since its been pointed out that there are still some errors I'll give it a closer review.


----------



## mollycoddles (Jul 15, 2012)

Huh, that's very odd. I assume the system probably only keeps track of the last person to edit a post, so I guess we won't know the answer. Not a problem or anything, I just thought it was really strange.


----------

